# wolf fish /tigerfish also called "piranha eater"



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

info/experience with this fish? 
is it agressive and so on ..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wolf fish live in south america. They have an elongated body with big powerful jaws. There are many species, which range in size from 10" to 4 feet. They will attack most things that fit in their mouths. Stuff that doesn't fit in their mouths is often times quite safe. Many people complain that these fish are too inactive, as many species like to sit motionless on the bottom until feeding time.

Tigerfish live in africa. They do not meet piranhas in the wild. They get from 2 feet to 6 feet, depending on specie. Due to their large size and high energy levels, most people cannot properly raise these fish to adulthood.

Neither of these fish kill things out of hatred for life. The term 'piranha-eater' is an extremely overrated term, as piranhas themselves are hopelessly overrated.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> wolf fish live in south america. They have an elongated body with big powerful jaws. There are many species, which range in size from 10" to 4 feet. They will attack most things that fit in their mouths. Stuff that doesn't fit in their mouths is often times quite safe. Many people complain that these fish are too inactive, as many species like to sit motionless on the bottom until feeding time.
> 
> Tigerfish live in africa. They do not meet piranhas in the wild. They get from 2 feet to 6 feet, depending on specie. Due to their large size and high energy levels, most people cannot properly raise these fish to adulthood.
> 
> ...


agreed 100%


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks for the good answer !


----------



## BizzyBone (Feb 15, 2005)

i seen a foot long wolffish for sale cost only $12

how would that do with a piranha. both are too big to eat each other whole but there will be some nasty fights i assume, huh


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BizzyBone said:


> i seen a foot long wolffish for sale cost only $12
> 
> how would that do with a piranha. both are too big to eat each other whole but there will be some nasty fights i assume, huh
> [snapback]944093[/snapback]​


i wouldnt try it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive personally kept piranha and wolf fish together
a shoal of 6 adults red belly with 2 wolf fish about 6-7 inches in length. they were in a tank of over 100 gallons and rarely interacted with eachother. the red belly were well fed as were the wolf fish. the only challege was feeding both since the wolf fish was a methodical hunter and striked only at certain prey where the piranha would persue and eat. i ended up developing a nice feeding system, and succesfully raised both in one tank for years with NO quarels or deaths. 
the wolf fish are amazing! yes they are very inactive at times, but that is their nature. they will lay motionless on a logto throw prey off and strike when the time is right. they are incredibly scarry looking too, a snake like body with a HUGE mouth they flare their gills out like a firemouth when threatened. 
my wolf fish were sold to me by very unexperienced pet shop owners who had a shoal in a small tank. wolf fish are very very solitary fish and will often kill over space. 
in all honesty i dont think the piranha ever knew they were there half the time. 
one thing you should know about wolf fish is that they are jumpers and can live outside water for long periods of time. they have the ability to breathe in air since they have evolved in often stagnant dirty waters in the amazon. they can actually cross land to find other watering holes. if one gets out of a tank it can flop quite aways if your not there to capture him. 
i know it sounds wierd. but they are an odd fish to say the least. i often consider re purchasing one, but i am limited in space now.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh and they can eat piranha if they fit in their mouth. however, many fish eat piranha, wounded or not. piranha are the alpha predator in their environment, but even those predators are kept in check by outside forces. 
wolf fish on the other hand are just as vanurable to attack. piranha are not untouchable, they are eaten by a wide variety of fish and mamals.


----------

